# Glyphenliste



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. Mai 2010)

Da viele nachfragen welche Glyphen sich am meisten verkaufen lassen hab ich mal eine Liste angefertigt.

Wer denkt er weiß eh alles und das hier seie nur geistiger Dünnsch*** sollte ab diesen Strich nicht mehr weiterlesen !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


(Ich hab alle Glyphen aus den Buffed-Guides und der Gilde Ensidia entnommen (Jaja flamed mich dafür!!)


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (25. Mai 2010)

Alle Glyphen lassen sich verkaufen. Und da die Nachfrage eh serverabhängig ist kann man die Liste so nicht pauschalisieren. 

Die Preise von Glyphe 'Lava' schwanken allein bei unserem Server von 10g bis 215g. Und das innerhalb weniger Wochen. Also wenn man eine Glyphe hat die vielleicht gerad kein anderer eingestellt hat dann hat man hohe Gewinnchancen.

Ganz davon ab das es logischer ist lieber andere Glyphen zu nehmen als die die in solchen Listen und Guides angepriesen werden. Denn wenn jedermann die Glyphen aus solchen Listen herstellt und sich nur an die hält, welche sind dann wohl ertragreicher? Die in der Liste stehen und die jeder herstellt oder die denen kaum einer Beachtung schenkt und folglich seltener angeboten werden? Ganz logisch zweiteres da die Nachfrage vielleicht auch nicht so groß ist aber der aus dem Verkauf resultierende Ertrag ist um einiges höher in der Regel. Fußt auf der einfachen Regel um so seltener etwas ist bzw. angeboten wird um so teurer ist es.

Aber Respekt für die Mühe. Ein allgemeiner Guide wie man als Inschriftenkundler den Markt nutzt wäre aber besser gewesen.


----------



## Nymph (25. Mai 2010)

er hat aber recht...ich hab mir unabhängig auch ne liste gemacht (die seiner halbwegs gleicht)...aus guides, chars guter spieler, etc pp...es werden normal fast imemr pro specc 3-5/6 angegeben die man nehmen sollte um das bestmögliche aus seinem char rauszuholen...unnütze glyphen einstellen kann gewinn bringen wenn jmd die kauft der von seiner klasse kA hat...sonst kommen die eher meist wieder zurück!



lg


----------

